# New Bike, TCR, lovin it!!



## Carbon 6 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well just scored a new to me TCR Aero 2, pristine condition. I think its a 2004 model? You guys might know better than I. I polished, lubed and adjusted everything, super smooth and fast bike. Ok, first off, I'm not your full on commited roady, I still love my bmx platform pedals and baggy shorts, I just can't get comfortable in spandex yet.:blush2: I'm the 80's guy you see with a pair of Adidas shell toes blastin down the parkway. I have a very nice expensive pair of Look Carbon pedals and Vittoria clip on shoes that I just can't seem to put on it. I put a new seat on it, temporary for now and of course the Redline platforms and a new set of tires and tubes. I also installed a new bike computer and an attachment for my ipod, not shown in pic below. I picked up a cheaper Schwinn Prelude a few months back and really like it alot and when this deal came up I couldn't pass on it. This bike is literally 7 lbs ligher then the Schwinn, only wish It still have the Aero bars that originally came on it, here she is in all here glory. (If my post count is high enough)


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Sweet lookin' bike, congratulations and go have fun out there...


----------



## Carbon 6 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, what a huge difference a well built, light weight bike makes, I really enjoy riding it.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

I just got a Giant TCR Composite...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Giant team. She's a beauty! Enjoy it for many miles :thumbsup:


----------

